# UNO pocket watch help



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

I found this with some items I inherited- not really something I'd use seems to keep great time and is verry clean

thanks

UNO by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

There is not much available information about the "UNO" brand. However, what there is leads me to think that at least some Uno watches are of good quality.

There appears to be a link between Uno and Tissot, with Uno being a trademark of Tissot who listed the name in 1959. There is also a definite connection between the Dimier Brothers and the Uno brand. Dimier Freres (graves on 1st 'e') et Cie seem to have been responsible for Uno branded watches, at least for a period of time, and sometimes used the phrase, "depuis 1795" on Uno watches to denote the given foundation date for the beginning of the Dimier Brothers watch company. In fact, Dimier Freres et Cie were pioneer patentees of the wristwatch, patenting a design in 1903.

I have seen various watches branded "UNO" illustrated including pocket watches (one pre-war example powered by a Unitas movement) and gold wristwatches, mainly from about the later 1950s into the 1960s but also continuing into the quartz period with some quartz examples extant. and I reckon that this brand is worthy of some future research.

Before signing off on this rather brief excursion, do not confuse the Uno brand being discussed here and the UNO brand of one-handed wristwatches created by Klaus Botta in the 1980s and still being produced by Botta Design, a German company.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and info I'll add a movement pic


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Please note that I have posted a topic entitled "Uno Watches" to complement this thread.


----------

